# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بيوتكنولوژي پزشكي ؟

## myum

سلام دوستان
من الان زمين شناسي پيام نور ميخونم. اصلا از اين رشته خوشم نمياد 
ميخوام دوباره كنكور بدم .
به نظرتون رشته هاي برتر تو گروه تجربي بعد از دارو ،پزشكي ،دندون چيه ؟
و از چه رشته هايي ميشه ارشد رو بيوتكنولوژي پزشكي خوند ؟
 با تشكر از دوستان

----------


## eli.naz

به نظر من بعد از دکترای بیوتکنولوژی و دندون و پزشکی و دارو میشه گفت بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی و  پرستاری رشته های خوب هستن.البته من از نظر بازار کار گفتم.ولی راجع به سوال دومتون متاسفانه اطلاعی ندارم.

----------


## *ALi*

دوست عزیز شما به رشته فک نکنین
و فقط تا روز کنکور تلاش کنین

چون تارتبتون نیاد نمیشه گفت کجا میتونید قبول شین

----------

